# Vista raid drivers?



## EviLZeD (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey i just ordered vista home premium i got all motherboard drivers etc

i need to install the raid drivers (F6 part) but im a little confused i got the asus m2n32 sli deluxe mobo 
and i cant seem to find any raid driver for windows vista 64 bit i only got the drivers for xp 64 and 32 with the cd 

so any one know were i can find raid drivers for vista 64bit thanks for any help to see system specs to see my comps specs

:::::gonna move this thread so it gets more attention:::::
-Solaris17


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## ktr (Apr 6, 2007)

thread post by EviLZeD, but concluded by solaris, and "Id like 2 play a game ktr"...hmmm? my brain farted.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 6, 2007)

Last time I checked, Windows Vista does not need RAID drivers. It should auto-detect your RAID array, assuming it's properly configured in BIOS. If not, well, read the manual .


----------



## tony929292 (Apr 6, 2007)

try the ones that came with xp  that what i did with the nf4 drivers they work but nvidia relased new ones so i dont use em  any more
good luck


----------



## EviLZeD (Apr 6, 2007)

yo thanks guys yeah i just checked my motherboards forums and it doesn tneed any driver lol thanks for the help


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 1, 2008)

It might not have ich10r raid drivers pre installed though.


----------

